# Erik Fromm Died from Fentanyl Overdose



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Richfield bodybuilder died of painkiller overdose by Paul Walsh, Star Tribune Erik (The Viking) Fromm, for many years one of the nation’s leading amateur bodybuilders, died in his Richfield home from an overdose of a highly potent and addictive painkiller, authorities said today. Fromm, 36, who died Feb. 4, overdosed on fentanyl, the Hennepin County [...]

*Read More...*


----------

